

A startup that saves the moms  - davidedattoli
http://blog.savethemom.com/2012/03/save-the-mom-available-today/
It’s a out-and-out “family assistant“, always with you on web, iPhone and  iPad! 
From today it’s available for free for 3 months. Sign up at www.savethemom.com!
======
davidedattoli
nice app!

